# Sheridan



## max (May 28, 2004)

Hi, everybody.
I have to decide within the next 2 weeks whether to go to Sheridan ! Does anyone know their Advanced Film and TV program ?! 

Please I need your help !

Thanks !


----------



## max (May 28, 2004)

Hi, everybody.
I have to decide within the next 2 weeks whether to go to Sheridan ! Does anyone know their Advanced Film and TV program ?! 

Please I need your help !

Thanks !


----------



## Pan Modo Productions (May 28, 2004)

Im not sure, but I was thinking of going here too


----------



## clue (May 28, 2004)

Are you saying that you've been accepted into their Advanced Television And Film Program? I'm curious, what experience or post secondary education do you have? I have seen some commercials and short films from that program, they're really good. 

I'm actually starting there this Septemeber for Media Arts. It's an amazing program. 

Are you American or Canadian?


----------



## max (May 28, 2004)

Yes, I have been accepted for that program. I know about their reputation in animation, the film program seems to be great, but I don't know anyone who graduated from there.

I am photographer, graduated in Journalism.
Neither American nor Cnadian... I am Brazilian...  ;-)

Thanks for your help !


----------



## clue (May 28, 2004)

Well, all signs point to yes, man... The program is not overly expensive, and you can't go wrong. It's cheaper than some stupid film school like VFS or Trebis or IAOD, and it's better than an extra two years in a films studies course at a university. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## liptrick (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a Sheridan Film program review to read from somebody who graduated from the program.

http://www.artschoolreviews.ca...chool-for-filmmakers


----------

